# 66 GTO Exhaust System



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

I am planning to turn the clock back and replace the exhaust system that is currently on my 66 GTO. At present it has headers, larger diameter exhaust, cutouts, flowmaster mufflers, etc.. The plan is to go 100% original. I'm trying to piece a system together and what I've found so far is with gartnerexhaust.com

Does anyone have any other ideas? I'm trying to not spend a ton of $$$

Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Inline Tube; unfortunately sold out at this time.








Products


Inline Tube is the largest manufacturer of automotive preformed replacement brake lines and fuel lines with an extensive catalog of award winning restoration parts. From disc brake conversions to DIY kits, trust in the industry leading experts. Order online today!




www.inlinetube.com





Waldron Exhaust





1961-81 Lemans / Tempest / GTO – Waldron's Exhaust







waldronexhaust.com


----------

